# what are olisi and sinwalli



## cfr (Nov 11, 2003)

Howdy all. I have my first test on Friday and I am drawing a blank on what Olisi and Sinwalli are.  Any ideas? Links to pictures would be helpful if possible.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought 'olisi' was another word for 'baston', which is basically your stick.

Sinawali are various stick drills, like 'standard six', 'heaven six', 'broken six', '8-count', etc.  I think the word has something to do with weaving, and in fact may mean 'to weave' or something equivalent.

I'm sure much more learned people can correct any mistakes I may have made.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

CFR,

Going along with Cthulhu, Olisi Palad translates to "Palm Stick".

There are various levels of its use:

I. Like a kubaton, the short stick of wood or metal rod on key chains.  It can be used for joint-lock and pressure-point manipulation, striking, and control. 

II. Using the same instrument or slightly larger variety can be used for Espada Y Daga (used instead of the knife).  Please refer to "The Practical Art of Eskrima", 2nd Edition, page 85 which has a picture of the late Grandmaster Remy A.Presas using it in this method.

For Sinawali references: please refer to the following books:

"Modern Arnis" by Remy A. Presas - referred as the "yellow book".

"Complete Sinawali", by Reynaldo S. Galang.

Both of these books can be found at any major Borders or Barnes and Nobles bookstore.

Good luck,

Palusut


----------



## cfr (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> Sinawali are various stick drills, like 'standard six', 'heaven six', 'broken six', '8-count', etc.
> Cthulhu *



I think you are correct on this one though Im not sure. My school is big into heaven six and its not on my school pamphlet of what I need for the test. So Im guessing thats it. Can anyone confirm?
Thanks Cthulhu.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

Heaven - generally means targeting the head.

Man - generally means targeting the trunk.

Earth - generally means targeting the legs.

I cannot absolutely speak for your style but Heaven-Six generally means striking all head shots.

Heaven-Earth-Heaven means Head-Leg-Head.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *I cannot absolutely speak for your style but Heaven-Six generally means striking all head shots. *



An other way to look at it is that all six strikes the tips of the sticks are pointed at Heaven.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

Alas, prime example of three years of teaching as compared to 20.  Thanks Tim.

Also in the Philippine dueling culture, the opponents would offer choices of final destinations .


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Alas, prime example of three years of teaching as compared to 20.  Thanks Tim.
> *



No problem Grasshopper.:asian: :rofl:


----------



## cfr (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Heaven - generally means targeting the head.
> 
> Man - generally means targeting the trunk.
> ...




So do you know if Sinwalli translates to heaven six or the like?


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

As Cthulhu stated, Sinawali literally is translated as "to weave",  ie like in a rattan/wicker basket.

From a FMA perspective, the basic level translates to the sinawali drills but at an advance level it can be what you do to your opponent's limbs ie traps and ties.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2003)

Al and Andy used the 'tips pointing up' as the explanation for the name of Heaven Six.  Heaven and Earth (also called 'standard 6') is so named because the 1st, 3rd, 4th, and last strike have the tips pointing up and the 2nd and 5th strikes have the tips pointing down.  

Guro Dionaldo's Punyo Mano system is a good demonstration of 'advanced' sinawalli.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *As Cthulhu stated, Sinawali literally is translated as "to weave",  ie like in a rattan/wicker basket.
> 
> Actually, I heard it doesn't DIRECTLY translate.  It comes from SIWALI which is the woven matt used for walls/flooring/baskets, etc. but yes, I heard the same, its for the woven pattern.*


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 12, 2003)

By the way,  with all due respect...I never really got the term "single siniwali"...if one hand is doing the motion its not really "weaving" in and out of the other is it?  I guess one could have the argument that it is weaving in and out of the opponents attack/defense.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 12, 2003)

Maybe someone with better knowledge of Tagalog and other dilects can help but I'll try...

Siwali - noun -  a woven matt (or basket)

Maglala - verb - to weave something (like a matt or basket)

You would think Siniwali would be the "verb" tense of siwali, but I'm pretty sure its not.  It sounds more like a "Pig-Latin" type of thing going, (Instead of a basket (n) - you say someone is basketing (v) basically "verbatising a noun. To compound things, there are many dilects in the PI and Tagolog is really hard for me to speak, although I understand it pretty good.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cfr _
> *So do you know if Sinwalli translates to heaven six or the like? *



Yes - Heaven Six is a version of "Sinawali," a term now generally used to mean double-weapon fighing.  It is one of the most popular sinawali drills, primarily because it introduces the student to a simple overhand forehand and backhand striking pattern done in a symmetrical fashion.  It should be noted that there are other patterns that teach the student how to attack on different levels, patterns that incorporate simultaneous parrying and striking, double hits, thrusts, etc., as well as _asymmetrical_ Sinawali patterns that are more difficult to learn.

Reyaldo Galang states in 
Sinawali:  Complete Filipino Double-Weapon Fighting that the term _Sinawali_, which means literally "woven," originates from Pampanga, in the central Luzon Plain.  

He also states that, 

_Contrary to popular belief, the art of Sinawali is not exclusively a double-weapon system, but also includes the use of single weapons, knives, and the long pole, or "pingga."_ (1)

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *By the way,  with all due respect...I never really got the term "single siniwali"...if one hand is doing the motion its not really "weaving" in and out of the other is it?  I guess one could have the argument that it is weaving in and out of the opponents attack/defense. *




It is for Remy's solo baston drill. Remy would use two stick while you used one.


----------



## Grasshoppah (Nov 12, 2003)

Sinawali should be moving around and using body language and foot work. Standing in one place going faster and faster looks like Patty cake patty cake.Standing in one place is for beginners. Use meaning behind the strikes and aim for targets. Just hitting each others sticks is not the exercise.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grasshoppah _
> *Sinawali should be moving around and using body language and foot work. Standing in one place going faster and faster looks like Patty cake patty cake.Standing in one place is for beginners. Use meaning behind the strikes and aim for targets. Just hitting each others sticks is not the exercise. *



Siniwali is not even "an exercise",  its a concept of weaving motion use in context of other concepts/principles like zoning and positioning (which would give you your footwork you mentioned). The flow drills are just one way to practice the concept.


----------



## Grasshoppah (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Siniwali is not even "an exercise",  its a concept of weaving motion use in context of other concepts/principles like zoning and positioning (which would give you your footwork you mentioned). The flow drills are just one way to practice the concept. *



That's fine with me you don't have to get so offended because I call it "an exercise". All what I was saying is Sinawali should be practiced moving around. This post is to give beginners the idea. Not for people like you to go on and correct things like you know it all. That's all I got to say!


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 13, 2003)

No offense taken, as a matter of fact I agree with you on practicing mobility and footwork while doing siniwali practice. I was just expanding on it. The term "exercise" wasn't entirely directed toward you, I have seen some clubs that have turned siniwali into a form of cariovasular routine and lost the fighting/technical aspect. I offer my opinion so that others may agree or disagree. As far as "knowing it all".. I definately do not know it all, but it may sound that way to the few that lack basic verbal communication skills.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Some instruction works best static to dynamic.  Isolation of detail to free-flow.

Just because you can break a static board or activate a pressure point on a static target means you can pull it off as the Professor said, "in the real".

Static is only the start.


----------



## Wingman (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Maybe someone with better knowledge of Tagalog and other dilects can help but I'll try...
> 
> Siwali - noun -  a woven matt (or basket)
> ...



In Bisaya/Cebuano dialect, a noun can become a verb by inserting "in" to the root word. For example, the word "Bisaya" is a noun. It can be made into a verb by inserting "in". So it becomes Binisaya, meaning, to speak in Bisayan language. It's the same with Sawali & Sinawali.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 14, 2003)

Thats cool wingman...

Does that apply to "all" nouns, some, or only a select few and where does the "in" get inserted into the word, in the beginning, middle or after, or does it depend?  I would imagine that it depends on the root word and the dialect.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wingman (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Thats cool wingman...
> 
> Does that apply to "all" nouns, some, or only a select few and where does the "in" get inserted into the word, in the beginning, middle or after, or does it depend?  I would imagine that it depends on the root word and the dialect.
> ...



Not all nouns because not all nouns can become a verb.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Wingman,

Thanks for sharing that information!!!  Its so cool to get behind the meaning of some words that we can take for granted just because it comes from another langauge.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought I had read in one of my arnis books that sinawali came from sanawali refering to the woven matts.

Although I've loaned the book out and I haven't got it back so I can't qoute it.  However I was wondering with the discussion of dielects of the Philippines going on, does anyone know if this is correct.  Is there a word sanawali?  If not than I need to correct one of my handouts.

Any help would be appreciated.
Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 23, 2003)

One the single sinawali and the double sinawali thought.

I had heard from someone years back that single sinawali refered to only using one stick at a time and double sinawali meant that the two sticks were used interwovenly one after the other.

The single sinawali drills had many of the same motions as the double sinawali drills only they used the single stick to complete the strikes and then the other side repeated the sequence.

Mark


----------

